# I went on an awesome date from an online dating website!



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, I've been on about 4 dates (all different guys) from an online dating site before tonight and none of them went very well. Maybe that isn't a huge number but it still feels like it!

Anyway, I went on my 5th date tonight and it was so amazing. We ended up talking for almost 3 and a half hours at a coffee shop. We were both super awkward and nervous. I kinda think I may have been more so than usual because I was mirroring his energy. He totally admitted he was awkward right up front and didn't even try to deny it, which was refreshing. I've had guys before that seemed way more nervous than me but tried to act fine. I think because he admitted it, it was easier to talk to him and we just kept making each other laugh and having a good time.

I'm so excited and I just couldn't stop smiling afterward. We're definitely going to see each other again.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm glad it wen't well for you, good luck on the next date


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

5th time's the charm, ha. Awesome stuff, yeah I agree about the awkwardness, admitting it must've been the icebreaker, online dating takes a lot of guts I think, they're like blind dates to a certain extent... Have fun on the next one


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice! But I thought you wanted to date a guy from your work?


----------



## boringboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow ! Those things actually work ? I had been on one for a year and I got in contact with only one person, and that too from a really strange girl (it was nice talking to her, but she kept sending me images of vampires/zombies, all blood & gore until I asked her why she was doing this - and then she stopped talking to me altogether).

Good for you though ! Congratulations and wish you all the very best !


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Nice! But I thought you wanted to date a guy from your work?


You snooze, you lose.

He missed his opportunity. Let this be a lesson to us all.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice! More people should try online dating. It has it's downsides, but you just never know. Better than nothing for sure.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Metalunatic said:


> Nice! But I thought you wanted to date a guy from your work?





Dead Leaves said:


> You snooze, you lose.
> 
> He missed his opportunity. Let this be a lesson to us all.


lol, Dead Leaves is correct.

I'm sick of my coworker giving me mixed signals so I've been trying to keep my options open. It sucks because I'm probably getting a new job soon which was what I was hoping would happen before I officially revealed my feelings to him. Ironically, if I get the job this new guy will be my coworker. That was pure coincidence though. I'm willing to give him a chance. My current coworker can just keep his head buried in the sand or whatever the heck he's doing.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like this 5th date is gonna end up in your Friend Zone, isn't he ?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

theophania said:


> lol, Dead Leaves is correct.
> 
> I'm sick of my coworker giving me mixed signals so I've been trying to keep my options open. It sucks because I'm probably getting a new job soon which was what I was hoping would happen before I officially revealed my feelings to him. Ironically, if I get the job this new guy will be my coworker. That was pure coincidence though. I'm willing to give him a chance. My current coworker can just keep his head buried in the sand or whatever the heck he's doing.


Maybe he's extremely shy? Like most of us here, i'm guessing.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Aedan said:


> Looks like this 5th date is gonna end up in your Friend Zone, isn't he ?


You hit the nail on the head there. 



Metalunatic said:


> Maybe he's extremely shy? Like most of us here, i'm guessing.


He can be shy definitely, but I don't see why he would continue to be shy if he knows for a fact that I like him. I've spent enough of my life lusting over guys that didn't give me the time of day so I'm going to move on if there is a real opportunity with someone else that I really like. I was truly going to confess my feelings to him after I got a new job but it looks like it might not turn out that way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome! :yay


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Theophania, your story gave me an idea (actually, five ideas) for blog posts.

Here's the first one : Bad Seduction Advice No. 1 : "Just Be Honest"

I've been struggling with the Friend Zone in many of my dates before, and I've been given enough bad advice on seduction to know my way around them.

I've learnt, for my own sake, how to get rid of the most harmful ones (i.e. "just be honest" and four other ones that I'll be covering later on my blog).

P.S. : did you see him on a second date ? Anyway, I've got a tip for you : if you really like him (as a lover) and would like to get to know him more, then don't forget to give him subtle verbal or body language clues showing your interest for him. Shy guys won't make the first move if you don't show any sign of interest.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Aedan said:


> Looks like this 5th date is gonna end up in your Friend Zone, isn't he ?





Metalunatic said:


> Maybe he's extremely shy? Like most of us here, i'm guessing.





Aedan said:


> Theophania, your story gave me an idea (actually, five ideas) for blog posts.
> 
> Here's the first one : Bad Seduction Advice No. 1 : "Just Be Honest"
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm glad you got some blog post ideas! It's kind of funny though because my date was pretty honest which went against your first post. He kept taking the conversation to things I wouldn't bring up on a first date. I think that it's good to stray away from certain subjects most of the time but he has demonstrated that there is an exception to every rule. I was glad that he ended up doing that because it makes me feel like he's real and he's not going to feed me any BS. It was easier for me to believe him when he kept complimenting me.

I'm going to see him this Saturday; that seems like an eternity away. We've been texting though and we've definitely let the other know we're interested with some slightly cheesy texts.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

OP, can I ask you...did you get a lot of sexual or inappropriate messages on this site before you met this guy? I have a friend (girl) that is trying online dating, and some examples of messages she has gotten (first day) are:

"Hey do you think you can handle all 6'1" of me? And I didn't say which part..."

"Hey do my tattoos make you wet?"

It's just hilarious. The sad part is it probably works sometimes.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

rymo said:


> OP, can I ask you...did you get a lot of sexual or inappropriate messages on this site before you met this guy? I have a friend (girl) that is trying online dating, and some examples of messages she has gotten (first day) are:
> 
> "Hey do you think you can handle all 6'1" of me? And I didn't say which part..."
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is pretty hilarious. I'm not sure if I ever got a very sexual/inappropriate message. If I did it might have been a couple of times so nothing much to remember about it. I don't remember what kind of messages I got on the first day since that was November of last year. Plus, I remember my very first picture was pretty innocent looking (then again, I'm innocent looking lol.)

What site is it on though? I used to be on POF but I found that I got more quality messages on OKC.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

it's pof. I find OKCupid higher quality, but there are far less people on there so for guys it's harder to meet people.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

I find most women on OKCupid are intimidatingly smart and attractive.

Women on POF are just plain scary.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Aedan said:


> Looks like this 5th date is gonna end up in your Friend Zone, isn't he ?





Metalunatic said:


> Maybe he's extremely shy? Like most of us here, i'm guessing.





rymo said:


> it's pof. I find OKCupid higher quality, but there are far less people on there so for guys it's harder to meet people.


Yeah, I agree. You might want to have your female friend try OKC and not worry about POF for now. I eventually deleted my POF because every time I went on I'd get messages and IMs from a ton of losers; it seems like there's so many guys on there that the idiotic guys become overwhelming.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dead Leaves said:


> I find most women on OKCupid are intimidatingly smart and attractive.
> 
> Women on POF are just plain scary.


Not all of them dude...if my experience this weekend is any indication...deeeefffinitely not all of them...you just have to dig a bit.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

rymo said:


> Not all of them dude...if my experience this weekend is any indication...deeeefffinitely not all of them...you just have to dig a bit.


Yeah, I was trying to be humorous by generalizing.

I haven't _really_ tried online dating. I have some fake accounts for browsing, but I have yet to make an honest attempt. I'm still in college and surrounded by girls my age. I feel like if I can't make things happen with the opportunities thrown at me daily, I shouldn't be dating at all. Rather, I wouldn't stand a chance.

And... I'm afraid someone might recognize me. I know, it's immature. :roll


----------



## iL0V3music (Sep 2, 2011)

I like pof more than okc XD but yeah, there are a lot of weirdos on there. I got this message once that said "I want to be on you so hard that when they ever pull mr out of you ill be the king of england."  wtf. But I've also made some good friends on there too. And met my amazing bf there too :]


----------

